# Gaaaahhhh!!!!!



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Wifey knows that I love the Crucial. What do I get for my 40th? A beautifully-matched CR76MH rod with a 300 E. I take it out fishing with a friend whose wife orders him to take their five year old son out with us Sunday. While we're loading the boat, kid grabs my rod and starts running around and waving it like a sword. He "accidently" jabs the tip into the truck tire and breaks the tip. 

:headknock

Cg


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

D-oooooohhhhhhh


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

bet that hurt!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

RogerB said:


> bet that hurt the kid!


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

>.< ouch


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope he is a good enough friend to replace it


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

BMTAngler said:


> Hope he is a good enough friend to replace it


He asked how much it cost and got REEEEAAAALLLL quite when I told him. I think it's a lost cause.

I never like his wife.

Cg


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

calixtog said:


> I never like his wife.
> 
> Cg


what about his kid?


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

real friend would offer to replace it. however if things are tight he may not do it right away. I don't suppose you asked him did you


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

xtreme said:


> real friend would offer to replace it. however if things are tight he may not do it right away. I don't suppose you asked him did you


Like I posted, he asked how much it cost (which was his way of offering). When he found out, we never discussed it again. If he replaces it, fine. If not, that's fine, too. I'm not going to let the price of a fishing rod get in the way of 11 years.

It just hurt to hear that "snap!" is all. I know Trey didnt mean to break the rod. He's a little boy with an over-indulgent mom and an overwhelmed dad. I had a 98 quart cooler in my hands, so I couldn't do anything.

Anyway, Bantam: what would be a good replacement rod? I'm thinking about one of those G. Loomis Lizard rods. I've always like the action, and it seems it could deal with my big swimbaits just fine.

Cg


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

A MH rod is pretty stiff anyway. How much of the tip is broken? Could you put another end eye on it and save it?
Just a thought.
PS: The G Loomis rods are wonderful. GLoomis did have a warranty where they replaced rods no matter how they broke for $50. I've had mine for 5 years with no problems. I hope that warranty is still good through Shimano?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you using the rod for swimbaits? If so then why not look at a swimbait rod? 

I suggest sending the rod in for replacement. I bet we replace the rod under warranty for you. This is not a fishing related failure but we will probably take care of it.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Aren't the swimbait rods a bit TOO stiff? The extra-fast action pigeonholes them too much. A plain ol' fast action is more versatile. I'm not going to be throwing 2-3 ounce swimbaits very often (I've got me a CR711H for that). Mostly 5" Money Minnows, but I can switch out to a lemon float rig or a topwater with a worm rod.

I might send it in, at that. OR, I could just slap an new tip on it and give it to Chester Moore for a flounder stick. He likes his rods to have the action of a baseball bat. Heck, he might tape guides on a bat just to see what happens. Shimano have any of those?:bounce:

Cg


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cumara CUCX711MH is a great rod for the Basstrix type baits. That is what I built it for :smile: The tip is soft for an extra fast action but the rod shuts off nicely and lets you stick them good.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Ceiling fans do wonder to Bro..


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a brand new Loomis with tag still on it and my kids moved it from the middle of the suburban to the side then closed a window on it....I can't remember if it was 40 or 50 bucks to get it replaced with no questions on cause. See if they have a replacement program or if the retailer will take it back.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

if it is a loomis then $50 to replace. My first reaction to the title of teh thread was what the heck does "ggaaaahh" mean. Now I know. I am sorry to say but I LMAO after reading this. No disrespect but as you are saying the kid picks it up and starts running with it I could finish the story in my mind before reading it. I do feel bad for you though even though this made me laugh. Poor bastage!!! If it is not a G-loomis then you and everyone reading this learned a lesson. Always buy G-Loomis!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Bantam1 but shimano rods suck. They are made in Japan and G-loomis is made in Washington USA!! Shimano does own Gloomis but there is a big difference in quality between the 2 rods


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Crucial has a lifetime warranty, the guy at Gander told me it was over the counter replacement, but I have been lied to by a salesman.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> if it is a loomis then $50 to replace. My first reaction to the title of teh thread was what the heck does "ggaaaahh" mean. Now I know. I am sorry to say but I LMAO after reading this. No disrespect but as you are saying the kid picks it up and starts running with it I could finish the story in my mind before reading it. I do feel bad for you though even though this made me laugh. Poor bastage!!! If it is not a G-loomis then you and everyone reading this learned a lesson. Always buy G-Loomis!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Bantam1 but shimano rods suck. They are made in Japan and G-loomis is made in Washington USA!! Shimano does own Gloomis but there is a big difference in quality between the 2 rods


*Thanks for the kind words (lol!). When you think about it, all I can do is laugh. I'm not goin gto hold my friend to buying another rod; 11 years is not worth $169. I like Trey. He's a sweet little boy...most of the time. It'll all work out in the end. I figure that my friend pays for lunch at Dirty Al's for the next few trips, though.

Cg
*


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

he is defintely buying lunch for awhile!!! And he probably alreadyknows it!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a nice way to start my day. Reading a post telling me that our rods suck was not cool. Especially when I helped design some of them. And to add insult to injury, our rods are made in China, not Japan. I cannot deny that GLoomis rods are high quality rods. I would like to think that our rods are close, if not equal to their quality. I fish with both and I like them both. 

You have to remember that the Xpeditor program is a service and not a warranty. The $50 replacement is for the rod and shipping. There is still a Loomis warranty program in place which differs from the Xpeditor program. 

The Shimano over the counter warranty is legit as long as the dealer participates. You can also send the rods directly to us for warranty replacement.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

Bantam, I would like to say I have bought and used many different rods
over the past 40 years for bass fishing and for bay
trout fishing and now buy ONLY Shimano rods... I have given away my
other name brand rods to friends and will continue to buy Shimano rods for
my 7 MG50s... I keep 4 rods/reels in my bassboat and 3 in my saltwater boat.
Even though other rods may cost more than the Shimano, they are not better
in my opinion. I think some of the other rods are overhyped and overpriced.
some people are just not happy unless they own the most expensive gear available.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I appreciate it. I understand everyone is entitled to an opinion and there are many options available to suit customer demands. I realize that our products may not be perfect for everyone. What you like and I like may differ. We just try to make what we consider the best products available for every anglers needs.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Wow, my favorite rods suck! News to me for sure. I own way to many rods, from a number of differnt makers, about evenly divided between custom and off the shelf. My current favorite hands down are my my Shimano Cumaras. What am I gonna do now that they suck. Just last night I had a local (highly respected) rod builder at my house and I showed him the Cumaras. He was very impressed with the rods as well. I guess I need to get in touch and tell him that it was just his imagination, and the rods actually suck.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Whoa, whoa, WHOA! This thread was intended to mention what happened to MY Crucial rod and, in a round-about-way, finding out what I could do about it. No hijacking.

Cg


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

*Priceless*

Gas to Port Oconnor $ 125.00
New rod from Sportsman Warehouse $ 225.00
New Abu Garcia 6000 academey $ 79.00
Wife eating sandwich while I watch rod go
over the side $$$$$$$$$$$$$ PRICELESS


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Calixtog-

My reply was not aimed at you or your post. Please do not take it that way. I think it was Capt Mullet that made the comment that everyone is responding to.



Mike in Friendswood said:


> Wow, my favorite rods suck! News to me for sure. I own way to many rods, from a number of differnt makers, about evenly divided between custom and off the shelf. My current favorite hands down are my my Shimano Cumaras. What am I gonna do now that they suck. Just last night I had a local (highly respected) rod builder at my house and I showed him the Cumaras. He was very impressed with the rods as well. I guess I need to get in touch and tell him that it was just his imagination, and the rods actually suck.


So I guess I did a terrible job designing the Cumara rods. Good thing I am not an Opus Dei follower. I might have had to go whip myself for making something that sucks so bad


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I didnt mean to hurt your feelings. But compared to Gloomis they are inferior. I have had a few in the long past and they always had problems becoming brittle and teh guides would rust and fall off. As many times as I talk up Gloomis on this site and say how great Gloomis rods are you shouldnt be too offended. Every thread that talks about which rods to buy I am Gloomis all the way and anyone that reads my posts on that can verify. So hopefully that will lessen your pain of my opinionated voicing. personally I think all rods except Gloomis suck so maybe that will make you feel better especially since Gloomis is shimano.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

The shimano rod I have right now says MADE IN JAPAN on it but it is 10 years old or older. ANd this is a G-Loomis forum so I would think that I am saying positive things about YOUR companies rods!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am well aware that you like GLoomis. I am happy to hear that. I was just upset when you said Shimano rods suck. We have made a lot of changes to our rods over the years. We actually use the same components that pretty much every one else uses that builds rods, including GLoomis. Guides can rust, with some exceptions such as titanium alloys. This means that the rods need to be cared for just like a reel. Simply rinsing them off with some freshwater is more than sufficient. I like to wash the rods while I am washing my boat for example. 

Do not take this as a personal attack. I did take it a little personal so I voiced my opinion a bit. I apologize if you felt as if you were offended. I just have a lot of my time invested in some of the Shimano rods (Cumara, Cumara Reaction and Cumulus). You can understand why I took it personally. I know I have to be the company representative and take things like this with a grain of salt. I am still human too.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I am the one who should apologize. I usually try to watch what I say on a public forum because I dont like to be negative in any way but I guess I was human and slipped a little. Admittedly I have been using G-Loomis rods for so long that I really dont have much experience with other rod builders like woodee, amer rodsmiths, all star and shimano. If they have developed like reels have over the past 10 years then I am sure they are good quality rods. I guess I am a G-Loomis junkie. I provide all Gloomis rods for my clients and I use them for my personal rods also. I am afraid to buy anything else just because I hate buying stuff and regretting it later. Anyways I really do apologize if I offended you because I appreciate your work on this forum and I like this forum a lot since it covers every bit of the rods, reels and braided line that I provide for my clients and use personally. No hard feelings!!!


----------

